

Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB Edtion (Long Term Servicing Branch) - frik
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx?lc=1033

======
frik
Windows 10 Enterprise license isn't enough to avoid the auto feature upgrade
of Windows as a service. Only the LTSB edition (Long Term Servicing Branch)
available with volume licenses allows to stop the auto upgrade and freeze
Windows to specific versions like it's common with Windows up to version 8.

Source:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FMicrosoft-
praezisiert-Plaene-fuer-Funktions-Updates-bei-Windows-10-2748073.html&edit-
text=&act=url)

